# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Возврат поставщику

## Эмин1

Люди добрые!))  объясните пожалуйста поэтапно, как правильно оформить возврат поставщику в 1с v 8.2 Торговля и склад, а то по инету даны подсказки только для конфигурации Бухгалтерия. Спасибо!

----------


## DMLangepas

Торговля и склад? или Управление торговлей?

----------


## Эмин1

Управление торговлей :)

----------


## kidus

А чем вас не устраивает стандартный документ "Возвраты товаров поставщикам"?
Это в Документы-Закупки.

----------

